# Fire Inspector I Exam



## jmc (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi.

I am preparing for the Fire I inspector exam. I see in the National Certification Examination Information Bulletin that 47% of the test focuses on General Provisions for Fire Safety. Can anyone give me an idea of which sections of the code pertain to this high percentage or is the information typically found throughout all chapters?

Thank you!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 13, 2014)

Chapters 1-11


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2014)

All

Best advice and have not taken test in awhile

Tab each chapter

Tab index

Tab table of contents

Have a good idea of what each chapter covers

Look it up unless you are 90% sure

 2012 International Fire Code®

Store ID: (soft-cover) 3400S12; (M) $80.25; (N) $107 Store ID: (loose-leaf) 3400L12; (M) $89.25; (N) $119

2. 2012 International Building Code®, chapters 1-10 Store ID: (soft-cover) 3000S12; (M) $98; (N) $131 Store ID: (loose-leaf) 3000L12; (M) $111; (N) $148

3. Fire Inspection and Code Enforcement*

* Reference available from IFSTA by calling 800-654-4055


----------



## jmc (Nov 13, 2014)

I purchased the 2012 and tabs. Thank you for responding so quickly.


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2014)

How soon are you going to test???

There is also the flash cards you can get


----------



## fatboy (Nov 13, 2014)

A couple of my inspectors used (2006) Study Guides, I'll check, but I am pretty sure they came from ICC, and they got past the test.........


----------



## mjesse (Nov 13, 2014)

jmc said:
			
		

> Hi.I am preparing for the Fire I inspector exam. I see in the National Certification Examination Information Bulletin that 47% of the test focuses on General Provisions for Fire Safety. Can anyone give me an idea of which sections of the code pertain to this high percentage or is the information typically found throughout all chapters?
> 
> Thank you!


*DISCLAIMER: The following applies to the Certified Fire Inspector I from the NFPA exam, not ICC.*



Most important books from my test last week (In order of priority)

NFPA 101, 50%

NFPA 1, 30%

NFPA 25, 10%

NFPA 72, 4%

NFPA 13, 4%

General knowledge, 2%

Get familiar with the indexes.

Good luck


----------



## Truck3capt (Jun 24, 2015)

Has anyone taken Inspector 1  recently?  I've scheduled the test for later this summer, but wondered about the percentage of the test that comes from the IFSTA Fire Inspection and Code Enforcement book listed by the ICC as a required reference for the exam.  I feel pretty confident that I can navigate my way through the 2012 IFC and IBC chapters referenced.  Just not sure I have the time to spend on the 900 plus pages of the IFSTA book.


----------



## cda (Jun 24, 2015)

Have not taken it in awhile but most was I codes

So you should be ok


----------



## cda (Jun 24, 2015)

Have not taken it in awhile but most was I codes

So you should be ok


----------



## JCraver (Jun 24, 2015)

I did mine last summer, the 2009 version, and if I'm remembering correctly 90% + of the questions were IFC, IBC.  There were some ?'s from the IFSTA book, so be familiar with it, but I didn't memorize any of it and passed.

Like with all the other books you take to a test, tab the chapters and get to know the t.o.c. and index.


----------



## Truck3capt (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up.  I'll be taking the 2012.  We're still working under the 2006 IFC on the Fire dept. but the city building and zoning department adopted the 2012 I codes over a year ago....long story but we should be moving into the 2012 IFC in a few months.


----------

